# 2009 ST Fund Auction



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2009)

Isn't it that time again? Remember last year we put & pulled it all together & raised funds to cover the year for hosting fees?!!! Can we do it again this year? Repotting/dividing season is just around the corner, what do you have? Weather is warming up so should be no problem shipping, so let's get started!
I was thinking ...... what do you think if we had a list of donated plants, individuals would have a time frame to add plants to the list. Members could then decide what plants they want to bid on. Last year did you bid & win & then find there was something you would have _really_ liked better offered later? Everyone is feeling the economic crunch & this could help there!? How long should the bidding period be on each plant? 3 days? 5? 7? or would that depend on how many plants are donated?
I will volunteer to be co-ordinator for the project. I can foresee there being a problem or confusion for members to know what's available with people making individual postings. You could PM me (or email - [email protected]) with your plant offering & every 5 days I could post an update of the list. 
Tentative timetable: 
Month of March - make donations, compile & post list.
Month of April - bidding begins!

So whatcha think? Any suggestions?


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rose,
That sounds like a good idea!!!
I'll donate something for the forum!!! I will be re-opening my store in a week or 2 & should have something(s) to donate!!

Tom


----------



## nikv (Feb 23, 2009)

Good idea, Rose. I have a few large plants that are definitely in need of dividing. Good reason to stop procrastinating and get to it.


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

I think that sound like a really sensible plan. I think 7 days for bidding, just in case 'life' intervenes and someone isn't around just in time...

I have a plant or two that I can donate for those on 'this side of the pond'. I'll have a look at the next watering and let you know.


----------



## Heather (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds great guys! We're set for this quarter but will need another $180 for May.


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Rose for getting the ball rolling! I will have a couple plants to donate as well.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2009)

shakkai said:


> I think that sound like a really sensible plan. I think 7 days for bidding, just in case 'life' intervenes and someone isn't around just in time...
> 
> I have a plant or two that I can donate for those on 'this side of the pond'. I'll have a look at the next watering and let you know.


At first I thought that too ....... but ...... if we have 15-20 plants, that means it could take 15-20 weeks to complete the auction. Do we want to drag it out that long? or do we have multiple plants up for bid within the same week?
April is spring break, which means some may have plans which could cause a problem ..... so ... do we have a person act as a bidder for them if they're going to be absent from the forum? My plan would be when I list the plants availble, I will also list when they will be up for auction so people will know ahead of time.


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Listing the plants and when they will be posted is a great idea! It helps everyone plan ahead. I had thought that there would be multiple plants per week - unless that would be too confusing?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2009)

shakkai said:


> Listing the plants and when they will be posted is a great idea! It helps everyone plan ahead. I had thought that there would be multiple plants per week - unless that would be too confusing?


I hope there are enough donated to have multiple plants per week! It may be a bit confusing but I think we can work it out! I'd like to see the bidding take place during the month of April, if it drags out too long, people may lose interest & to be honest I don't have the time IF it goes on for 3-4-5 months!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 23, 2009)

We'll pitch in too of course! Just give me a poke when it's time to roll. 

-Ernie


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 23, 2009)

We never got this organized before did we?
Maybe we can have sections, ie one week will be brachies and bull dogs and long petal phrags, the next can be multi flower paphs and besseae influenced crosses....then people can submit their plants to fill in a slot, or, we can determin the slots by what people donate. 
I might suggest if we break it up this way, have it understood that the plants will be mailed out en mass at the end of the 4 week auction period. 

I am presuming also the postage will be donated by the person donating the plant, and they will mail it to the winner. 

Of course, if I am making this too complicated, just tell me to SUSH!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 23, 2009)

It sounds like a nice plan!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanx for the great responses everyone!


----------



## nikv (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm gonna jump in here and make a suggestion. Since the people donating the plants are gonna be the ones to ship them out, it would be easiest to auction off all of his/her donated plants during the same time. That way, plants could be combined if a purchaser wins more than one auction. Also, the donator would make fewer trips to the post office, UPS, or FedEx store. What do you all think?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2009)

ohio-guy said:


> Thanks Rose for getting the ball rolling! I will have a couple plants to donate as well.





Ernie said:


> We'll pitch in too of course! Just give me a poke when it's time to roll. -Ernie



Thanks guy! Terrific! The ball is rolling now! PM or email with your contribution! Remember by posting a list people can plan ahead & if funds are a bit tight they can bid on a plant they really want.



nikv said:


> I'm gonna jump in here and make a suggestion. Since the people donating the plants are gonna be the ones to ship them out, it would be easiest to auction off all of his/her donated plants during the same time. That way, plants could be combined if a purchaser wins more than one auction. Also, the donator would make fewer trips to the post office, UPS, or FedEx store. What do you all think?



Good idea! If an individual would like to donate more than one plant, then YES, I'll list them during the same week/period.

ohio-guy - hopefully by being organized it will be better than last year or at least as good! Can't hurt by giving it a try this way! If a contributor only has one plant, then I don't see why they should wait to ship it. I'd just as soon ship asap, you know how the memory can go! or maybe you're not there yet! 

There was also the comment concerning shipping. In the past, the seller covered that. I could/can see where some might be feeling I'm donating the plant, now I have to pay too? If a person were purchasing a plant thru a retail source or ebay, it's automatic, they would pay shipping. What's the difference? Maybe this is something we leave up to the person donating the plant? I'm gonna respect anyone's decision here - beggars can't be too chosy!


----------



## shakkai (Feb 24, 2009)

I have found that photos of blooms always help to 'sell' plants. One of the plants I know I want to donate is just about to open up... 

Do you think it would be helpful to have a photo of the plant and flower for the auction?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2009)

shakkai said:


> I have found that photos of blooms always help to 'sell' plants. One of the plants I know I want to donate is just about to open up...
> 
> Do you think it would be helpful to have a photo of the plant and flower for the auction?


YES! YES! YES! 
I could give a reminder/headsup to the donator & they could ad any photos to the post or we could use a numbering system or lettering (A -B-C, etc) system or I could send the reminder & say use this number or letter in your post. Is that keeping it simple?


----------



## rdhed (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe this 'is/not' a concern but would it help to state whether the plant/plants your bidding on will be shipped in pot or bare root. Maybe to help the donator keep cost down. Any thoughts?

--Allen--


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input Allen- I'd say yes to that. I'll start posting the list this Sunday March 1st! I'd like to have a basic description - pot size, # of growths, seedling, NBS, BS or in bud & auction start date. Then when the plant is available for bidding pictures would be included and any shipping info. Some people may have a preference for inpot. 
I remember a time I sold a cym on ebay & thought bareroot will allow me to post a lower shipping rate. Well guess what - the root mass was such that it didn't make any difference when I knocked the media off! I lost on that one!


----------



## shakkai (Feb 26, 2009)

Are we only auctioning slipper orchids? Or can we donate other orchids as well?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2009)

shakkai said:


> Are we only auctioning slipper orchids? Or can we donate other orchids as well?



Sure why not?! I'm going to offer a Slc. Aloha Apricot & a Baptistonia echinata for those that like/need smaller, compact plants!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2009)

*Let's recap!*

The ball is rolling! I have gathered thoughts & comments. Are we decided so far on the following points? Do we need to change anything? Add anything else? Speak your mind!

1. This auction, due to shipping regulations, is offered to U.S. residents.

2. Shipping may or may not be included with winning bid. 
If an individual was offering 3-4-5 plants, or a high value plant(s), I have a hard time expecting them to cover shipping. It could mean an additional $5-10 per plant. What's your feeling?

3.Shipping may be in pot or bareroot, that will be indicated in the listing - bidders can bid accordingly or throw in another couple of bucks to help cover postage.

4. A donator offering multiple plants will be offered during the same week. The donator can remain anonymous.
Plants will be shipped ASAP, if weather is not favorable, please communicate with one another. 

5. Any orchid plant can be offered - our members are addicted to all kinds not just slippers! How about supplies?

6. Auction listing will try to include photo/photos. If not a full description - pot size, # of growths, plant size, etc. will be given.


----------

